# Graco and Knockoff Tips Help



## ibdevzubu (Feb 3, 2017)

I have been HVLP for awhile and started using an airless system for my sealers and poly clearcoats. My boss ordered a Graco RAC5 211 tip. The small round piece that comes with basically every tip, he said was all the same size no matter where you buy from. He said the tip may be a different orifice size, but that small piece that goes into the gun before the tip is always the same size. Is this true? I have tips that range from 210 to 511 with just two of those smaller pieces. Are these all interchangeable or is there a reason every package has one that comes with? Thanx in advance!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

They are all the same size. All new tips come with a new seal.

Oh and welcome to PT...


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Rac 5 (orange) gaurds fit titan, Wagner, etc. Rac X gaurds (blue ones) only fit rac x tips


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The Rac V and Rac 10 have different diameter shafts. The Rac V is the smaller of the two. I always thought the V's lasted longer when it came to Graco. Ended up shifting to the Titans and the Airlessco tips.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The reason each tip comes with those smaller pcs is because they're the first to wear out due to turning the tip either to the open or closed positions.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Only time we change them is when they fall out.


----------

